# Fixed rear spoiler options



## audi321 (Feb 13, 2010)

Where can I buy a fixed rear spoiler (like the RS) that will fit my forthcoming TT S-Line Special Edition?

I take it the spoiler that is already there (which goes up and down) can be disabled?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Audi do fixed spoilers as after-market accessories. I assume they'd do whatever was necessary to sort out the retractable one. Parts-wise, the TT Shop do Audi parts, though there seems to have been some consternation towards them on here lately. Failing that, you could check your dealer. Audi's accessories site can give you an idea of prices too. Check this out:

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/owners-area/ ... ryId%3D168


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

The Audi bodykit spoiler option is very similar to the TT-RS spoiler, and yes it would disable your lifting spoiler.

I have it on my TT and this is how it looks.......


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

There are a few options

Audi Exclusive/Votex









Abt









TTRS (does not really suit a normal TT IMO, to sharp)









TID (few different options)

















Pogea


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

And do you know what the nicest spoiler of the whole lot is? The one that comes on the car as standard! 

No spoiler matches the slick, elegant electronic spoiler when its up, and when it's down, the pure lines of the car flow uninterupted!


----------



## tianga (Nov 12, 2009)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> And do you know what the nicest spoiler of the whole lot is? The one that comes on the car as standard!
> 
> No spoiler matches the slick, elegant electronic spoiler when its up, and when it's down, the pure lines of the car flow uninterupted!


+1 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

tianga said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > And do you know what the nicest spoiler of the whole lot is? The one that comes on the car as standard!
> ...


+1 (more)


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

There are options that keep the mechanical spoiler also 

Reiger









PPI

























eSpeed

















Caractere









JE Design


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

the espeed isnt bad...

but im such and oem guy


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

> MINI-TTGuy wrote:
> And do you know what the nicest spoiler of the whole lot is? The one that comes on the car as standard!
> 
> No spoiler matches the slick, elegant electronic spoiler when its up, and when it's down, the pure lines of the car flow uninterupted!


Agreed - I considered other fixed wings but in the end I felt the OEM set up is an engineering marvel (why disable it) yet asthetically pleasing!

That said I did want something different, yet subtle like OEM and settled on the OSIR carbon lip spoiler - retains the factory retractable spoiler yet adds a subtle agressive flair. I'm not sure if it would be as subtle on a lighter colured car.

Now my car is black so the black carbon gloss is a nice subtle touch - two back TT coupes - one with the OSIR lip the other without.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

TurboTTS said:


> tianga said:
> 
> 
> > MINI-TTGuy said:
> ...


+ another


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well audi321,

If you are still after a fixed spoiler, there are plenty of options there to keep you going 

Paul


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=151239


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

TurboTTS said:


> tianga said:
> 
> 
> > MINI-TTGuy said:
> ...


and another


----------



## Gemini (Apr 26, 2009)

tianga said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > And do you know what the nicest spoiler of the whole lot is? The one that comes on the car as standard!
> ...


Yep, yet another [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. The TT spoiler isn't there for boy racer looks. It's there for aerodynamic stability at high speed and that's why it goes up and down. Sticking a fixed spoiler on just seems to defeat the object of all that time Audi spent in the wind tunnel. If spoilers turn you on why not buy a Subaru or Evo - they've both got nice big ones. :wink:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The TT RS with fixed OEM spoiler have only 2 Kg of lift at the backend and that is very good.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> And do you know what the nicest spoiler of the whole lot is? The one that comes on the car as standard!
> 
> No spoiler matches the slick, elegant electronic spoiler when its up, and when it's down, the pure lines of the car flow uninterupted!


I agree ! :!:


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

R5T said:


> The TT RS with fixed OEM spoiler have only 2 Kg of lift at the backend and that is very good.


Rear diffusor could be influencing that figure alot though. The standard TT is still the most serodynamically balanced at speed


----------

